# Psyche Of The Golden Shield



## Sherab (Feb 1, 2008)

Psyche of the Golden Shield

Psyche of The Golden Shield Table of Contents

Can anyone here comment on the above links?

Why are they advising the use of mantra?

thank you for your replies.

PS. ia m just looking for more info, although i have a view already in mind.. others please explain...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Feb 1, 2008)

hmm

interesting

depends how one person uses the vaks from SGGS

do you just read them as a parrot would...then they are mantras


if you make them your life mantras, they really help

when i say "life mantra" it means that you make them your guiding principles for day to day life

here i take an example:

To bring business prosperity - VANAJ KARAHO VANAJAARIHO


this shabd can be read in multiple ways- literal and another, by imbuing the shabd in our life.

the shabd is:


ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mehlā 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਵਣਜੁ ਕਰਹੁ ਵਣਜਾਰਿਹੋ ਵਖਰੁ ਲੇਹੁ ਸਮਾਲਿ ॥ 
वणजु करहु वणजारिहो वखरु लेहु समालि ॥ 
vaṇaj karahu vaṇjāriho vakẖar lėho samāl. 
Make your deals, dealers, and take care of your merchandise. 

ਤੈਸੀ ਵਸਤੁ ਵਿਸਾਹੀਐ ਜੈਸੀ ਨਿਬਹੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 
तैसी वसतु विसाहीऐ जैसी निबहै नालि ॥ 
Ŧaisī vasaṯ visāhī&shy;ai jaisī nibhai nāl. 
Buy that object which will go along with you. 

ਅਗੈ ਸਾਹੁ ਸੁਜਾਣੁ ਹੈ ਲੈਸੀ ਵਸਤੁ ਸਮਾਲਿ ॥੧॥ 
अगै साहु सुजाणु है लैसी वसतु समालि ॥१॥ 
Agai sāhu sujāṇ hai laisī vasaṯ samāl. ||1|| 
In the next world, the All-knowing Merchant will take this object and care for it. ||1|| 

ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਰਾਮੁ ਕਹਹੁ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
भाई रे रामु कहहु चितु लाइ ॥ 
Bẖā&shy;ī rė rām kahhu cẖiṯ lā&shy;ė. 
O Siblings of Destiny, chant the Lord's Name, and focus your consciousness on Him. 

ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਵਖਰੁ ਲੈ ਚਲਹੁ ਸਹੁ ਦੇਖੈ ਪਤੀਆਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
हरि जसु वखरु लै चलहु सहु देखै पतीआइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Har jas vakẖar lai cẖalhu saho ḏėkẖai paṯī&shy;ā&shy;ė. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
Take the Merchandise of the Lord's Praises with you. Your Husband Lord shall see this and approve. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਿਨਾ ਰਾਸਿ ਨ ਸਚੁ ਹੈ ਕਿਉ ਤਿਨਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
जिना रासि न सचु है किउ तिना सुखु होइ ॥ 
Jinā rās na sacẖ hai ki&shy;o ṯinā sukẖ ho&shy;ė. 
Those who do not have the Assets of Truth-how can they find peace? 

ਖੋਟੈ ਵਣਜਿ ਵਣੰਜਿਐ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਖੋਟਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
खोटै वणजि वणंजिऐ मनु तनु खोटा होइ ॥ 
Kẖotai vaṇaj vaṇanji&shy;ai man ṯan kẖotā ho&shy;ė. 
By dealing their deals of falsehood, their minds and bodies become false. 

ਫਾਹੀ ਫਾਥੇ ਮਿਰਗ ਜਿਉ ਦੂਖੁ ਘਣੋ ਨਿਤ ਰੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
फाही फाथे मिरग जिउ दूखु घणो नित रोइ ॥२॥ 
Fāhī fāthė mirag ji&shy;o ḏūkẖ gẖaṇo niṯ ro&shy;ė. ||2|| 
Like the deer caught in the trap, they suffer in terrible agony; they continually cry out in pain. ||2|| 

ਖੋਟੇ ਪੋਤੈ ਨਾ ਪਵਹਿ ਤਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
खोटे पोतै ना पवहि तिन हरि गुर दरसु न होइ ॥ 
Kẖotė poṯai nā paveh ṯin har gur ḏaras na ho&shy;ė. 
The counterfeit coins are not put into the Treasury; they do not obtain the Blessed Vision of the Lord-Guru. 

ਖੋਟੇ ਜਾਤਿ ਨ ਪਤਿ ਹੈ ਖੋਟਿ ਨ ਸੀਝਸਿ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
खोटे जाति न पति है खोटि न सीझसि कोइ ॥ 
Kẖotė jāṯ na paṯ hai kẖot na sījẖas ko&shy;ė. 
The false ones have no social status or honor. No one succeeds through falsehood. 

ਖੋਟੇ ਖੋਟੁ ਕਮਾਵਣਾ ਆਇ ਗਇਆ ਪਤਿ ਖੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
खोटे खोटु कमावणा आइ गइआ पति खोइ ॥३॥ 
Kẖotė kẖot kamāvaṇā ā&shy;ė ga&shy;i&shy;ā paṯ kẖo&shy;ė. ||3|| 
Practicing falsehood again and again, people come and go in reincarnation, and forfeit their honor. ||3|| 

ਨਾਨਕ ਮਨੁ ਸਮਝਾਈਐ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਾਲਾਹ ॥ 
नानक मनु समझाईऐ गुर कै सबदि सालाह ॥ 
Nānak man samjā&shy;ī&shy;ai gur kai sabaḏ sālāh. 
O Nanak, instruct your mind through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, and praise the Lord. 

ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਤਿਆ ਭਾਰੁ ਨ ਭਰਮੁ ਤਿਨਾਹ ॥ 
राम नाम रंगि रतिआ भारु न भरमु तिनाह ॥ 
Rām nām rang raṯi&shy;ā bẖār na bẖaram ṯināh. 
Those who are imbued with the love of the Name of the Lord are not loaded down by doubt. 

ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਲਾਹਾ ਅਗਲਾ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਹਰਿ ਮਨ ਮਾਹ ॥੪॥੨੩॥ 
हरि जपि लाहा अगला निरभउ हरि मन माह ॥४॥२३॥ 
Har jap lāhā aglā nirbẖa&shy;o har man māh. ||4||23|| 
Those who chant the Name of the Lord earn great profits; the Fearless Lord abides within their minds. ||4||23||


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

Sherab ji

Perhaps, I can provide a context for the Psyche of the Golden Shield website, and informationm to the best of my ability. The site is operated by 3HO Sikhs (and I think they be located in Holland -- not sure about this though). You can also see how many "new age" and Indic elements are part of the site. All sorts of things are available. 

I came to Sikhism via Kundalini yoga. It was never my intention to be part of an organized religion at the time. Chanting the mantras you see on the Table of Contents are  part of kundalini pratice "as taught by Yogi Bhajan " (I love that phrase). Before a session there is chanting of - _ong namo guru dev namo._ During a session many different chants are used. During some kriyas there may be chanting. At the end of a session as well. Two things to point out that may be interesting to you. 

Some of the mantras pre-date Sikhi and are actually Sanskrit chants pre-dating even the Brahminical period in India. Others are in fact verses from SGGS. It is a mixed bag. Because Kundalini yoga is ancient and Yogi was a Sikh. So for 3HO Sikhs there is a mixture of traditions.   Just as India herself blended many religious and cultural traditions over the ages. 

Now a person can practice Kundalini yoga and not be a Sikh (in India most are not Sikhs). And a person can be a Sikh and also practice kundalini yoga (as for example, 3HO Sikhs). But the value of the mantra is said to be in the vibrations that are triggered by each syllable. So different mantras, which are different combinations of syllables, call up various vibrations. The vibrations are believed to align you with specific results because of their psychic energy. Many new age practitioners - East and West, Sikh, Hindu, Christian, and others -- believe that these vibrations have influence on events in a person's life. 

I try to keep an open mind. This is however one of those y_ogic_ concepts that i have difficulty with. My biggest problem was chanting mantras with obvious religious content when clearing my chakras or doing a kryia. It seemed wrong for me. After a week immersed in Sikhism I was relieved to discover that I could be a Sikh and didn't have to invoke a tranquil home with a mantra. But that is just me. For someone else it has deep significance. 

In spite of everything I do find myself repeating the _gurmantar_ many times a day. One does get results with that one. Anyway, I like what amarsanghera has to say.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 1, 2008)

YouTube - Derren Brown "instant conversion" part 1
YouTube - James {censored} tests Maureen Flynn 1991

See the other James {censored} videos about the fallacy of the new age stuff.


----------



## Sherab (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you all, i am against new age babble anyways.. the shabads have beenfit, but nothing that you yourself can cause... you cannot take anything into your hands without becoming manmukh...


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sherab Ji,

Those are powerful words. More like Wisdom Quotes. Thanks. 

Made me realise, that truth is so simple that there is a 99% chance that we will overlook it. Simple doesn't mean passive. 

Brahmgyani sada nirlep, 
Jaise jal mein Kamal alep.

While attending to our regular duties and responsibilities, still we can stay above the influences of complications.


----------

